# CD Changer Question....please help.



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

The installation was going well until I realized the the 6 Pin CD Audio Cable is missing from the car. The 3 Pin Power/I-Bus cable was right there where it should be, but the larger Audio cable is missing in action. Probably tucked up under something.

Anyone else have this problem? Did you have to take the trunk apart to locate the cable?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

The cable is often tucked up behind the side panel. Fish around and you can find it. PITA, I know.


Bill


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

BillP said:


> *The cable is often tucked up behind the side panel. Fish around and you can find it. PITA, I know.
> 
> Bill *


Is it down below where the power cable comes out or is it up above on the right?

**Also, my radio has DSP** (no Nav)

Just found this info on the Internet:

Q. I have DSP (Digital Sound Processing) is it really the good cd changer for me?

A. Yes its a genuine BMW part that will work plug and play on all the cars listed on the compatibility list.

Q. I have DSP, do I have to plug the regular audio cable (6 pins) into the cd changer?

A. No, only the coaxial cable from the DSP amplifier. Exception: E39 with navigation and DSP from 09/2001: plug both cables (regular audio and DSP)

Thanks,


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

Problem solved. I picked up a DSP coax cable from the local dealer ship and the CD changer is working great.

**TIP** 2000 E39 with DSP radio, you do not need the 6 pin cable. (only the 3 Pin and Coax Cable required for CD Changer to work)


----------

